# Zyzz-like transformation video in 90 days without roids?. Is this possible?



## SamuelSamson (Nov 22, 2012)

Was browsing for body transformations on youtube and I found this video. This guy claims he took a photo every day for 90 days and did this transformation without drugs. Is this possible if you have your diet and nutrition down?

Rohan's Before & After Transformation - 5.7kg of Fat Loss in 90 Days - YouTube

I agree that some transformations manipulate before and after photos but I'm not convinced you can do this in 90 days without roids or fat strippers like clembuterol. 

Thoughts?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

whats the big deal?


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 22, 2012)

Was just interested to see if you think it's possible to naturally transform like that - ie without any drugs etc. There seems to be so much drugs everywhere it's hard to believe someone if they claim natural.


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2012)

clen, albuterol, t3, ephedrine, igf = not roids.

So entirely possible.

Its unlikely anyone can look like Zyzz without some chemical enhancements.  But gear is 1/3 of the equation. look at how many people are on gear, on this site, and still look like chewed bubble gum.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2012)

Guy in video has Australian accent. OP registered Location as Melbourne. 

Great video. Awesome transformation. Suspicious that OP is spamming on a very subtle level.

(points at OP accusingly)

ARE YOU ROHAN!!??!1!?

Also, the video didn't let me post a response. Wtf? 







The man in the video points out the exaggeration or overemphasis often used in transformation videos, but I say hairstyle could also be considered exactly one of those little tricks.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2012)

_Aaaaand _5.7 kg is only 12.54 lbs. _in 90 days._ That's a lot of time.

Totally possible without steroids.

Keto 2011, 15 weeks - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

he lost fat and didnt gain size so def possible


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he lost fat and didnt gain size so def possible



Exactly. That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus, you can't compare him to Zyzz. The guy had a decent amount of muscle AND was ripped. This guy is lightweight compared to him.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

i didnt watch the vid cause i dont give a shit...but there is nothing impressive about being 175 pounds with some abs....my brother has never trined more than 2 to 5 times and easily maintains this condition...if you cant be in decent shape at 175 pounds or less you should really find a different hobby

you are tiny and will never be big or ripped...if that is the case


----------

